# Chopin`s "Polonaise-fantaisie in A-flat Major, Op. 61 (concert essay)



## samoyan (May 9, 2009)

Hello!

First of all, thank you for such amazing forum!

I`m writing an essay for my Intro to Music class and I have some questions regarding Chopin`s style, in particular in his Polonaise-fantaisie in A-flat Major, Op. 61.

Is it a program or absolute type? I know that Romantic period mostly uses program style, but I`m not sure about this particular piece.

Also, I need to write about two musical elements in this essay. I decided to write about rhythm and harmony. Do you know where I can found a comprehensive analysis of these elements in _Polonaise-fantaisie_. I have some ideas but I want to use professional terminology in my essay.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

You have to understand that Chopin didn't like program music. Many of the programmatic titles given to his works were not thought up by Chopin. The Polonaise-fantaisie is absolute music (unless some Polish dancers start to bust some moves).

As for rhythm and harmony, simply describe what you hear. Is the rhythm simple and melody lyrical as many romantic works are. Is the harmony consonant or dissonant. How does the piece fit in with Chopin's other works? Ask yourself these questions and document your answers.


----------

